# How long to you think it wil be......



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

before Munich starts offering a different style wheel on the M3? It took them what, 3 years on the regular 3 series...

Just thinking out loud, wondering if I would want to get stock 19's (which are alright) or go aftermarket. I've read the arguments both ways...

:dunno:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

LSB said:


> *before Munich starts offering a different style wheel on the M3? It took them what, 3 years on the regular 3 series...
> 
> Just thinking out loud, wondering if I would want to get stock 19's (which are alright) or go aftermarket. I've read the arguments both ways...
> 
> :dunno: *


Look for the CSL wheels to be available next year, I would think


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

If I were ordering right now, I'd stick with 18's and hope the CSL wheels become available.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

*Unfortunately...*

Ordering now would not be a fiscally responsible decision on my part....I'm spending a previously. allocated downpayment on my wedding.

I'm probably looking at a year, year and a half.

BUT THOSE WHEELS ARE SWEET!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

The color rocks too.


----------

